Ask HN: How do you come up with a price for an API? - chirau
======
elorant
1\. Check your competition, or anything remotely similar.

2\. Ask potential clients for various prices to see which one sounds more
affordable.

3\. If both 1&2 fail you'll have to improvise. Assume the worst case scenario
for adoption (aka less than 1% from intended clientele), and the minimum
amount of money you need to be barely viable, and then you come up with a
number. Be as pessimistic as your comfort zone allows you.

